# problème mails yahoo sur MAIL



## basTAN (17 Août 2011)

Depuis ce matin impossible de relever mes mails  sur mes boites (4) yahoo avec MAIL.
Imac avec Leopard 10.6.8
MacBook Pro avec LIon
Iphone4  "4.2.1"   la j'ai un message le serveur de courrier "pop.mail;yahoo.fr" ne répond pas
Sur les trois machines c'est la même chose, par contre je peux relever ma boite Free, et voir mes mails yahoo sur yahoo.com.
Quelqu'un a t'il une idée sur le problème.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## philoo84 (17 Août 2011)

salut,

je te rassure c est idem chez moi, je peux envoyer des messages  mais pour ce qui
est de la réception ca marche pas.. Obligé d'aller sur yahoo.fr 

j espère que ca reviendra vite.
par contre ce qui est bizarre c est que je les reçois sur mon Iphone !!!


----------



## Apple Pie (17 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 

    Je fais face au même problème pour mes deux comptes Yahoo, c'est très ennuyant. J'imagine que ça vient de Yahoo du coup... Je suis du moins rassuré de ne pas être le seul...

En espérant que ça reviendra vite...

PS : je précise, j'ai un Mac Book Pro équipé de MAC OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.8...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (17 Août 2011)

idem sur mon MB ce matin...

par contre, ça marchait sur mon PC /Windows7...

bizarre...


----------



## philoo84 (17 Août 2011)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> idem sur mon MB ce matin...
> 
> par contre, ça marchait sur mon PC /Windows7...
> 
> bizarre...





ha????????????? faut que j essai sur mon pc sous ubuntu pour voir alors?

je suis sous MAC os X lion macbook pro... je pense pas que ca vienne des machines apple pie est sous snow


----------



## Apple Pie (17 Août 2011)

Je n'ai pas trouvé ailleurs sur le Net témoignage d'un tel phénomène par le passé.

Strange...


----------



## philoo84 (17 Août 2011)

bon ce qui me rassure c est que c est idem pour mon ubuntu 
j'envoie sans problemes mais  en retour.

j espere que ca sera vite debloqué... en attendant webmail


----------



## Apple Pie (17 Août 2011)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse...

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2536480?start=15&tstart=0


----------



## Nicolas_D (17 Août 2011)

Apple Pie a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse...
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2536480?start=15&tstart=0



Ce sujet date de l'année dernière. Malheureusement, il ne résout pas le problème. Toujours pas d'accès sur mon Mac et mon iPhone.


----------



## philoo84 (17 Août 2011)

toujours pareil sur mon mac, par contre je les reçois toujours sur mon iphone....

on verra bien..bonne soirée


----------



## David LEBNANY (17 Août 2011)

Idem chez moi: pas moyen de relever le courrier.
Le message qui s'affiche est "Mail n&#8217;a pas pu se connecter au serveur « pop.mail.yahoo.fr » via SSL sur le port 995. Vérifiez que ce serveur gère SSL et que vos réglages de compte sont corrects."

Par contre, j'ai essayé ma messagerie sur Thunderbird et j'ai reçu mes messages du jour...serait-ce un problème au niveau de Mail lui-même ???


----------



## maena (17 Août 2011)

Je ne peux relever le courrier des mes boites yahoo sur Mail et sur mon iPhone depuis hier ...
Etant donné que Yahoo a récemment changé son interface (nous avons tous reçu un courrier le 31 juillet), je me demande si ce n'est pas lié ...


----------



## marc92 (18 Août 2011)

Idem pour moi je ne peux plus recevoir mes mails mais je peux les envoyer depuis le 16/08. Je suis sous 10.5.8 avec Mail 3.6 (936) et je tourne avec un powermac G5.
J'ai le message suivant que je vous mets en pièce jointe.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Août 2011)

David LEBNANY a dit:


> Le message qui s'affiche est "Mail na pas pu se connecter au serveur « pop.mail.yahoo.fr » via SSL sur *le port 995*. Vérifiez que ce serveur gère SSL et que vos réglages de compte sont corrects."


voila, et c'est là la solution...

il faut aller dans les prefs/compte/onglet avancé et décocher la case "ssl" , ce qui remet le port 110 (ccomme sur les autres comptes)

 il me semble bien que ce "ssl" n'était pas activé normalement, comment ça a pu être changé ? (je n'ai rien changé, téléchargé ni installé quoi que ce soit dernièrement...)

 bizarre...


----------



## Sam67 (18 Août 2011)

Bonjour Joachim du Balay

Cette analyse et manipulation à effectuer le serait également sur l'iPhone pour ceux qui ont ce souci avec leur iBidule en plus de leur Mac?
Parce que sur mon iPhone, le SSL est activé; et honnêtement, je ne me rappelle pas s'il l'était déjà avant...


----------



## maena (18 Août 2011)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> voila, et c'est là la solution...
> 
> il faut aller dans les prefs/compte/onglet avancé et décocher la case "ssl" , ce qui remet le port 110 (ccomme sur les autres comptes)
> 
> ...


`
Effectivement, en décochant SSL, la relève pop du courrier fonctionne à nouveau.

De toute évidence, lors d'une maj, l'os mac à changer ce paramètre tout seul ....


----------



## basTAN (18 Août 2011)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> voila, et c'est là la solution...
> 
> il faut aller dans les prefs/compte/onglet avancé et décocher la case "ssl" , ce qui remet le port 110 (ccomme sur les autres comptes)
> 
> ...



Merci, après la manip tout fonctionne nickel.


----------



## philoo84 (18 Août 2011)

merci ca fonctionne, ce qui m'etonne c est que c est tout de meme precisé par yahoo !!!
*YAHOO*



 Serveur POP : pop.mail.yahoo.fr (sur activation de l'option POP3 de Yahoo) Port *995 *Avec connexion SSL
 Serveur SMTP : smtp.mail.yahoo.fr Port *465 *Avec connexion SSL
 Serveur IMAP : imap.mail.yahoo.com (il faut utiliser SSL avec le port 993)
y a t-il eu entre temps un changement????

en tout cas merci..........


----------



## maena (18 Août 2011)

philoo84 a dit:


> merci ca fonctionne, ce qui m'etonne c est que c est tout de meme precisé par yahoo !!!
> *YAHOO*
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement, si chacun d'entre nous avait activé le SSL sur le port 995 pour ses boites yahoo et qu'en le décochant maintenant ça fonctionne, cela indique que c'est bien yahoo qui a bricolé quelque chose sans le dire à ses users ...


----------



## Sam67 (18 Août 2011)

Effectivement, je viens de faire la manip sur mon iPhone et je récupère les emails...
Me reste à faire la même chose sur mon MB ce soir de la maison...

Tout à fait d'accord avec Maena!

Merci à tous


----------



## Apple Pie (18 Août 2011)

Alors, on frôle le paranormal :

   - il y a deux minutes, mon premier compte Yahoo s'est _*subitement*_ réactivé confused et j'ai reçu tous mes mails d'un coup. Je n'ai pas eu à désactiver SSL pour cela, ni à changer le port d'ailleurs. Notez que cette adresse est en ymail.com

   - pour le second en revanche, il m'a fallu désactiver SSL sur le port 995. Ce compte est en yahoo.fr

...


----------



## David LEBNANY (18 Août 2011)

Donc sujet RESOLU.


----------



## philoo84 (18 Août 2011)

David LEBNANY a dit:


> Donc sujet RESOLU.



ben oui lol.. apres une blagounette de YAHOO , tout est bien qui fini bien


----------



## Sam67 (18 Août 2011)

Pareil que Apple Pie dans son post de 19h08 (heure Macgé ;-))
Après avoir rapatrié cet après-midi mes emails Yahoo par la désactivation du SSL sur l'iPhone, je comptais faire pareil ce soir sur le MB...
Et là, miracle, je vois tous les emails Yahoo directement rapatriés dans Mail sans désactiver quoi que ce soit...
De là, à ce que Yahoo ait re modifié des paramètres....

Question maintenant: faut-il réactiver le SSL sur l'iPhone?
J'essayerai bien quand même...
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Nicolas_D (19 Août 2011)

Pour ma part, je n'ai absolument rien touché et tout revenu dans l'ordre, à la fois sur mon Mac et mon iPhone. 

On peut clore le sujet.


----------



## zyber80 (19 Août 2011)

bah moi j'ai fait la correction hier, j'ai reçu mes mails et plus rien depuis ce matin. Manip inverse et cela ne fonctionne pas plus.

étrange...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------

à n'y rien comprendre


----------



## toto005 (19 Août 2011)

J'aime ce forum pour vous remercier


----------



## stephget31 (28 Août 2011)

je viens de lire votre forum mais je n arrive pas a recevoir mes mails yahoo aussi sur mon iphone4, sur les informations de mon compte les donnees du serveur d envoi smtp sont grisees et donc non modifiables. le probleme durent depuis 2 jours et je commence a saturer vu que j l'informatique n'est pas mon fort.
merci d'avanc a vous tous .


----------



## jcyo (28 Août 2011)

Depuis quelque temps
Impossible de relever mes mails sur mon iphone et MB.
j ai essayé les manip  mais rien y fait ?
je comprend pas.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (29 Août 2011)

Yahoo avait proposé ces derniers temps à ses utilisateurs de migrer vers une nouvelle version de boite Mail:

*http://fr.overview.mail.yahoo.com/*

 peut-être la cause de ces pbs ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (26 Décembre 2013)

je ne voudrai pas rouvrir un autre fil et je sais que celui là est ancien, mais j'ai le même problème depuis plus de 15 jours je ne reçois plus aucun de mes mails de mon adresse yahoo.fr ni sur ma tablette ni sur mon mac. Je n'ai pas la case ssl de sélectionnée. Mes mails sont bien présents sur le site yahoo. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp car j'ai vraiment besoin de pouvoir recevoir ces emails.
j'ai la petite roue qui tourne à côté du compte sans arrêt
D'avance merci

Ps : je n'ai plus reçu de messages depuis le 7 décembre


----------



## Joachim du Balay (27 Décembre 2013)

idem pour moi...
Yahoo a eu des pb il y a qq semaines, leur mail était out, mais en principe, ça a été réparé depuis...
pourtant, effectivement, tjs pas de connexion...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (27 Décembre 2013)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> idem pour moi...
> Yahoo a eu des pb il y a qq semaines, leur mail était out, mais en principe, ça a été réparé depuis...
> pourtant, effectivement, tjs pas de connexion...



j'ai eu une réponse de chez yahoo et il faut cocher ssl dans les paramètres de yahoo. Chez moi ça a fonctionné et ça remarche


_Nous vous remercions d&#8217;avoir contacté le service Yahoo Mail.

Pour votre sécurité, nous avons mis à jour nos serveurs récemment. Nous exigeons désormais une connexion sécurisée lors de l&#8217;accès à Yahoo Mail depuis un périphérique mobile ou un client de messagerie.

Si vous utilisez une connexion non sécurisée, vous allez recevoir une erreur. Ne vous inquiétez pas, voici comment résoudre ce problème. Retrouvez ci-dessous tous les nouveaux paramètres POP dont vous avez besoin pour Yahoo Mail.

&#8226;Email (POP3) entrant: pop.mail.yahoo.com
&#8226;Port d'entrée (requiert SSL Secure Socket Layer ): 995
&#8226;Courrier (SMTP) sortant: smtp.mail.yahoo.com
&#8226;Port sortant (requiert SSL / TLS Transport Layer Security ): 465, 587, ou 25.
- Il est nécessaire d'activer le protocole SSL ou TLS pour le port sortant.
&#8226;Requiert une authentification (e-mail et mot de passe): Oui.
&#8226;Adresse e-mail: Votre adresse Yahoo Mail (user@domain.com)
&#8226;Mot de passe: Votre mot de passe Yahoo Mail

Ensuite vous devez activer le SSL dans votre compte Yahoo:

1.Connectez-vous sur Yahoo Mail à travers un navigateur.
2.Passez la souris sur l'icône du menu Réglages  et sélectionnez Paramètres.
3.Cliquez sur Sécurité.
4.Cochez la case "Toujours utiliser https".
5.Cliquez sur Enregistrer.
_


----------



## Joachim du Balay (27 Décembre 2013)

oui, je viens justement de m'en apercevoir ! 

marrant, ça, exactement l'inverse des posts précédent d'il y a 2 ans...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (27 Décembre 2013)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> oui, je viens justement de m'en apercevoir !
> 
> marrant, ça, exactement l'inverse des posts précédent d'il y a 2 ans...




surtout que j'avais essayé les 2 manipes puisque chez moi dans Mail le ssl n'était pas coché. Mais le plus important c'est de le cocher le SSL dans les paramètres de Yahoo si j'ai bien compris.


----------

